# 2" Meter Install ProPress Style



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)




----------



## user2090 (Sep 26, 2009)

Uh oh, should have used sharkbites, remember the freeze test. Anyway looks good to me.


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

Wow, that cleaned up nice. I just went to Viegas course in Nashua, NH and the did freeze tests there and the pipe would split before fittings would let go. FYI. :thumbsup:


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

njoy plumbing said:


> Wow, that cleaned up nice. I just went to Viegas course in Nashua, NH and the did freeze tests there and the pipe would split before fittings would let go. FYI. :thumbsup:


I'm sure it had a lot to do with a proper test.

Mark


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

ToUtahNow said:


> I'm sure it had a lot to do with a proper test.
> 
> Mark


 Yeah it did. They actually took it serious when I told them domeone on here did a test. So they simulated it under normal conditions. Pipe let go first.:whistling2:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

Is a proper test one that is done to the manufacturer's recomendations?


----------



## OldSchool (Jan 30, 2010)

For some strange reason they will not let us install a water meter vertical here.


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

Airgap said:


> Is a proper test one that is done to the manufacturer's recomendations?


 There isn't a regulated test if thats what you mean. They put there test pieces in a freezer to simulate progressive freezing and the pipe would split first. No rocket science there, soldered joints did the same thing except some fittings would split. Propress fittings are equal to type K copper thickness.


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

njoy plumbing said:


> There isn't a regulated test if thats what you mean. They put there test pieces in a freezer to simulate progressive freezing and the pipe would split first. No rocket science there, soldered joints did the same thing except some fittings would split. Propress fittings are equal to type K copper thickness.


I did the test the same way and the fittings failed first....Mark said something about a proper test...I assumed I had done the test differently than Viega...


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

Airgap said:


> I did the test the same way and the fittings failed first....Mark said something about a proper test...I assumed I had done the test differently than Viega...[/q
> 
> Not sure why , perhaps joints were not tight??? All I know is that there were several scenarios and they actually held. It left me scratching my head as I remember your pics.:blink:


----------



## Airgap (Dec 18, 2008)

I did use L copper...Maybe that was it...I'd like to see their test....Did they crimp the fittings there, or were they already made up?


----------



## njoy plumbing (May 19, 2009)

Airgap said:


> I did use L copper...Maybe that was it...I'd like to see their test....Did they crimp the fittings there, or were they already made up?


 they crimped them there.


----------



## hvacplumb (Oct 29, 2008)

*looks like crap being way out of square like that*

















[/quote]


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

[/quote]


youve been a lurker for 2 years, post some pic of your work for all to see, lets see if you have a leg to stand on with your 3rd post ever. :thumbsup:


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

I can't say I love the swing joints. But, Meh....

Is that how I woulda done it. No.

But I didn't do it now did I....

I do believe most water purveyors require the meter to be horizontal....


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Matt said:


> I can't say I love the swing joints. But, Meh....
> 
> Is that how I woulda done it. No.
> 
> ...


 
cool thing about this RF meter is it CAN be installed horizontal or vertical, here is my copy from the man himself


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

i wasnt going for "pretty" here, I left extra pipe inbetween the two ballvalves for a reason. If i had it my way I would have redone the entire room, but $$$ stands in the way.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

I hear ya. I hafta pipe things sometimes in ways I wouldn't do, but time = money, and a lot of customers don't care what the pipe looks like in a mechanical closet or mechanical room that no one ever goes into, except the plumber.


----------



## rex (Jun 13, 2008)

you did what you had to do to get the job done and meet budget! its clean and leak free .... nice job!


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

Please post some of your work pics rex. I would love to pick it apart.:yes:






I could care less if you like me as a person or not. Just be respectful. 

Thanks for your future cooperation.

Matt


----------



## UALocal1Plumber (May 13, 2009)

hvacplumb said:


>


[/quote]


That's what we call the skewjeeni around here (as opposed to a square break).

Saves on fittings.

Keith


----------



## ToUtahNow (Jul 19, 2008)

That's what we call the skewjeeni around here (as opposed to a square break).

Saves on fittings.

Keith[/quote]

I'm not sure he saved on fittings as the 90 he used for the swivel joint could have been used to keep it square. I guess he did save on a little pipe though.

Mark


----------



## SewerRatz (Apr 25, 2009)

If he used the 90º to keep it square the pipe would be just in the way of the shut off there.


----------



## GREENPLUM (Jul 27, 2008)

Why is there so much hate towards the classic swing joint??

after reading this again I would like some answers.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

I like the "Classic Swing Joint".


----------



## ILPlumber (Jun 17, 2008)

It is in my nature to run water lines plumb, level, and square.

Like I said 4 months ago. It's not how I woulda done it. But I didn't do it now did I....

I wouldn't call that hate. Just personal preference.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

On all the prints I have seen lately, it specifies that pipes must run parallel or perpendicular to joists or beams. No swing joints allowed. We just did a ring header for compressed air for a fab shop, and we did a sweet double swing joint so the pipe could follow the pitch of the roof.


----------



## Titan Plumbing (Oct 8, 2009)

All that is fine on "NEW" work, but when you have to go behind another plumber that didn't do such good work..............I very seldom use swing joints...but when you need to, they work great.


----------



## 422 plumber (Jul 31, 2008)

Choctaw said:


> All that is fine on "NEW" work, but when you have to go behind another plumber that didn't do such good work..............I very seldom use swing joints...but when you need to, they work great.


I have used them above ceilings or in a pipe chase, but only if the plumbing was a mess to start.


----------



## Tommy plumber (Feb 19, 2010)

I use a swing-joint in a ditch when ditch is changing direction and it wasn't dug exactly on a 45 degree angle. I use (2) street 1/8 bends to install the sewer pipe. ( instead of trying to bend the pipe, if it's PVC, or shaving the hell out of one side of ditch to accomodate the pipe.)


----------

